
Airbnb In Amsterdam - joshschoen
http://www.dwarshuis.com/various/airbnb/amsterdam/
======
the_duke
The original title does not contain "terryfing", so please remove that.

Also, I fail to see wha's so terrifying about that.

In 2015 it looks like 10-15 rentals a day.

~~~
manmal
If you refer to the map, it shows the new rooms-to-let added on that
particular day. Rest assured that there were/are hundreds to thousands of
transactions per day in Amsterdam. OP used this datasource:
[http://insideairbnb.com/get-the-data.html](http://insideairbnb.com/get-the-
data.html)

------
jzwinck
Correct title is "Airbnb in Amsterdam."

There is an obvious lack of data cleaning here. You can see from the first
places drawn on the map that a lot of them are duplicated. I don't think that
many people have multiple dwellings in the same area.

~~~
Nanite
There's quite a few agencies, which maintain a facade of being a private
person or couple renting out a property and listing a dozen or so properties
on one account. The presentation of the data could have been a bit more slick
& accessible, the labels are huge. For instance, presenting the data as an
evolving heatmap with total properties per neighborhood, cumulative listings
over time etc

------
Nanite
Why is this submission flagged? is it because the OP used the clickbaity
title? The data presented in the link is quite interesting

~~~
dang
Users flagged it. Not sure why; probably because of the title.

------
itcrowd
AirBnB is a plague in Amsterdam where people rent out their house almost full-
time on the service. A lot of concern has been voiced by neighbours and public
figures (notably Arjen Lubach, a sort of Dutch John Oliver). The critisicm
comes from the fact that Airbnb pretends to be a place for short term rentals
and family businesses on the side, but is spiralling more and more into
professional agencies renting out houses without much supervision in terms of
safety or tax.

I guess most major cities around the world face this problem but this is a
nice visualization.

------
trevyn
Travelers are interested in easy, cute, short-term apartment rentals. I fail
to see how this is even surprising.

The mega-trends happen whether you like them or not. Adapt or die.

------
thecolorblue
I think I missed something. Why is this terrifying?

~~~
scoot
What's terrifying is how effective a click bait title is, even on HN.

------
baybal2
Why so much fuzz with this thing?

------
nkoren
How is this terrifying? Each one of those dots represents actual wealth being
created.

~~~
probably_wrong
Here's an aspect.

In Berlin, landlords realized they could get three times as much from an
apartment by putting it on AirBnB rather than actually renting it to someone.
The situation got so bad that it is now illegal to rent an apartment where you
don't actually live[1] (with exceptions[2]).

If the situation in Amsterdam is similar to Berlin, this means that every one
of those dots[3] is an apartment that locals cannot use. Tourists are, on a
way, taking over their city, and those that live there have to reshape their
lives to accommodate them. The citizens of Amsterdam, the ones that make it a
nice place to visit in the first place, are losing access to their own city.

[1] [https://berlin.airbnbcitizen.com/update-from-
berlin/](https://berlin.airbnbcitizen.com/update-from-berlin/) [2]
[https://www.thelocal.de/20160809/court-rules-small-
victory-a...](https://www.thelocal.de/20160809/court-rules-small-victory-
against-berlin-airbnb-ban) [3] Minus the data cleaning issues mentioned
somewhere else

~~~
Boothroid
In my experience hotels in Amsterdam are expensive and low quality. Perhaps if
this weren't the case, there wouldn't be such a market for AirBnB. Moreover,
tourists bring huge amounts of money to Amsterdam. Without this the city and
its citizens would be considerably poorer.

